# HmoobH8wj - Breeds and Nesting



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

Okay i got 10 homer. i got 3 nest they made. i only know 2 pair that made there nest but i dont know who made the other nest. im still wondering who.i think 3 pair made there nest.
do that tell me that there are gonna be egg coming soon?
how do i know how soon?
im using a bowl and tobacco stems.

how do i use the tobacco stems?
for me i just take a guess. i break them in half? idk lols.
i give them a hand full every night. by the time i get up and look
at my pigeon all the tobacco stems are gone. lols i been doing this for the
past 5 day now. will do i break the tobacco stems or just leave it long?

is it useful to have a light in my loft and why?
i hear that if it to cold they might not want to make baby?

when they have there egg can i hold the egg and put it back?
is there a way i have to put the egg back like or it dont matter?

i will also update on this when they hatch. i already lost 3 egg. sad. but hope i dont lose anymore. make me sad....

*Picture*


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

take a look at my loft and pigeon.

My Video


----------

